# More ... > Exchange and mart >  nuc wanted

## seaninis

good morning all,

im just starting up and wondered if anyone supplied nucs around the Argyll area (or im willing to travel as have nuc box). thank you. Sean

----------


## gavin

Hi Sean

First question might be do you know whether you are in a Varroa infested or Varroa free area?  PM me or Kate A your approximate location and we may be able to let you know.

cheers

Gavin

----------


## Jimbo

Hi Sean

Try your local association
Most of the associations in the west of Scotland now produce nucs for their new member


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## seaninis

[QUOTE=gavin;30419]Hi Sean

First question might be do you know whether you are in a Varroa infested or Varroa free area?  PM me or Kate A your approximate location and we may be able to let you know.

cheers

Afternoon Gavin,

yes we are in a Varroa free area where i live. Sean

----------

